# Varroa Easycheck?



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's a setup that's basically free... been using this for a bit and it's at least 100% better than the two jars together like an hour glass:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFL7zbTHUy8&feature=youtu.be&t=128

My version, isn't quite the same as Mr. Oliver's, but it works. No additional mites on rewashes that I've tried.



I take the cup with alcohol and pull it down across the bees I want to sample and it kind of flips them backwards and into the cup and they die as soon as they hit the alcohol. Swish for about 30 seconds. After swishing I shake whatever extra alcohol is in there out by tapping on the sides of the cup. Then dump the bees. Dump most of alcohol into my handy white bowl. Leave a little in the cup, swish to get mites off bottom of the cup then dump quickly into the bowl. Count mites, dump alcohol back into sample cup slowly and the mites stay in the bowl. Remove the mites before the next count.

Cost... A couple of clear plastic solo cups (16 oz) and a 2-2.5" circle of #8 mesh.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info jwcarlson. I was looking at the easycheck for myself and as gift for a fellow beekeeper, but I might just utilize your method and keep it simple and cheap for myself. I still want to know info about the easycheck to gift to my friend. I just haven't heard anything about a price or who will carry it and when they will get it. You would think with the full page ads being put in American Bee Journal and other places there would be a way to actually get ahold of one.


----------

